# how much is board?



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure wouldn't, but the price of board depends on where you live, so maybe that is the norm for where you are. When I lived in Idaho I paid $200 a month for a large paddock and stall(can't remeber the size but it was pretty large), there was no pasture but we did have a nice big arena and a covered round pen. 

Here in nevada the norm for board is about $350 for the same kind of place, although I have seen places that charge as much as $600 for board.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its not the norm. they are the only ones this expensive. the ones further away from my apartment are in the 500 range.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Holy cow, over $900 just for board? I boarded my horse at a stable for $325, full care board, turnout, nice big pastures, indoor and outdoor arena. And where I work, it's $800/month for full board AND training!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

where are you  i wish i had that.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

is there ways to bargain to get lower board?

like offering your horse for the lesson program for like 2 lessons a day or something. and offering to clean other stalls.

is that possible??


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

some places will let you work off some of your board, depends on the place, could hurt to try.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

oops, i meant "couldn't hurt to try."


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks i will try and talkt o them this week about it... hopefully i can get lowered a bit


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Board depends completely on where you are. This price may be perfectly normal where you live...or it could be on the high side._

_You say it is high, but you also have to consider that you have an indoor arena, a LIGHTED outdoor ring, a turnout(even if it is small), as well as a good size stall. Not to mention access to trails. Those seem like pros, not cons._

_Board could be lowered if you gave the option of letting the barn use the horse in lesson, but then you run the risk of your horse becoming dull to your aids, depending on what level of lesson s/he is used for._


_Countrylady--my coaches coach charges $1300 (CDN) for full board and training. Just depends on where you are..._


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i will have to talk to them. i wouldn't mind him being used in the lesson program. he needs a regular riding schedule and he would only suit intermediates to advanced because he will test his rider. i will have to see what they think :/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!!!! If I had to pay $925 just for keeping a horse at a place, there is NO way Id be able to afford one! 

I paid a total of $275 in WV for full board, now here in NC, I am at the cheapest place I could find around me, and Im paying $385 now. 

I did have a friend somewhere in NH, she paid $1,000/month for each horse, and she had two!!! Cant imagine what its like to have that much money


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _You say it is high, but you also have to consider that you have an indoor arena, a LIGHTED outdoor ring, a turnout(even if it is small), as well as a good size stall. Not to mention access to trails. Those seem like pros, not cons._
> 
> _._


 
I think 975 is out of this world!!! ALL of the facilities we were considering had all of the above and MORE....and the highest priced place in my area is 475.

I can't imagine what this facility is offering that is worth 975.....WOW:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I know a couple barns around here that charge upwards of $1,000. 
Forget that!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Around here, I've seen boarders charge less than $300. My cousin owns a boarding stable near Middlefork Equine Camp (literally across the street -- I'm not sure what his amenities are but I know he has paddocks, stalls, etc) and he charges $185/mo for full service board. Otherwise, people have approached me asking for $100-125 for self-service (purchase my own everything, there every day 2x daily) boarding for my pony. :/ 

I think it's all against what area you're in and who you're dealing with. A friend has her horse in a place with around 5 stalls, hay loft, 3 pastures -- she pays *$50*/mo for self-service. (And I was jealous of her find, haha.) No, not five hundred, _fifty dollars_. The property owners (who live on site) had horses and mules, but when the last mare they had died giving birth (with her colt, both had EPM) they got out of horses... My friend was the lucky one who knew them, and knew when to ask. 

I think the most expensive I've come across was $200-something, with grain & turnout, indoor arena, access to trails, etc. In all, you get what you pay for.


----------



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

My mouth hit the ground!!!!! I do not board,thank GOD!!! It cost me avg $140.00 a month for hay,$100.00 a month for Eq. Sr. $40.00 a month for oats,$30.00 for supplments.. Thats $270.00 a month for four horses..I could never own my horses if I had to board them out,and would never beable to move out of michigan.. My mother-inlaw charges $75.00 per horse outside,or $125.00 for stall and daily turnout..


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

here is the link the the stable 
Essex Equestrian Center

check it out for yourselves and tell me what you think. the next highest in all of new jersey is out by my families farm at 525. and in neighboring new york the highest i have seen on the border is 600 with full service and large pastures. i just wanted something small close to my apartment so i didn't have to have my parents helping me during the week :/


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

It really depends on what you're looking for in a boarding stable.
If you want to show, take lessons seriously, and like professionalism, that seems like a good place.
If you want to relax in a family-type atmosphere, you probably won't find it there.
In either case, though, you can always stop in and see how comfortable you are with the people and atmosphere. It might surprise you - but I'm guessing it's much more of the first variety.

Personally, I can't imagine boarding anywhere that has a "front desk!" But then, I fall into the second category - I like small, friendly barns where no one takes themselves too seriously.

Be sure to account for any fees, as well. I see there's a separate charge if you want a tack locker. That'll be on top of your board.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Boarding in NJ is ridiculously expensive...especially close to NYC. Kait...have you looked in the Bedminster area? Off the top of my head I'm not sure how close that is to your apartment (or W. Orange where the place you posted is). But I'm wondering if you can find a better deal with a bit of a longer drive. Check out Craigs list...I see ads for places out that way (Bedmister) quite a bit.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking at that website, I'm guessing the reason for the high board prices is that it appears to be a highly competetive barn with some very well qualified instructors and staff.

For a nice facility with access to world class instructors, it is not obscene to be paying over $800 a month for board alone, regardless of the area. It is expensive to build and maintain a facility to a standard which a former Olympian or world competitor would expect to be training out of.

I pay $650 per month for full service indoor boarding with turnout and it is one of the higher rates in my area, however there are no real internationally competetive dressage barns around here.
The facility my coach trains out of a few hundred miles south of here charges areound $850-900 per month for similar services, however the footing in the indoor has recently had tens of thousands of dollars put into it, we have access to two quarter sections worth of groomed, safe trails and there is plenty of turnout available.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

the atmosphere isn't great. everyone is snobby  and i figured they would be as they are the only barn in this area and everyone has money. i found two people a younger girl in her teens and older women in her 40s who board and said if they had another barn near here they would go there. this place just wants your money and wants to get what they can from you. and they said alot of theft happens  so i will not be going there. 
plus the BO was really nasty. didn't have people skills at all. was actually really dissappointed that there were so many negatives.

i just want more time with my horses grrr... i love my families farm and would love something like that. hmm i will check out craigs list hopefully better luck on there.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not sure where you are in New Jersey but I lived in Cumberland county and right down the street there was a farm that boarded for around 275. Of course that was years ago. I think it's much cheaper in South jersey. Even in the outskirts of Philadelphia is cheaper then up by NYC. I live in central PA now and I pay 300 for two horses full care pasture boarding, stall in bad weather. (Nether of my horses really like stalls) 200+ acres, lots of trails, outdoor arena, BO living on premises, in door being built. If you look you will find! You could always post on craigslist. It's how I found my current farm and I love it!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i just wanted to try and be able to work them more regularly to be conditioned properly for next year. and with them being at our farm with full turnout 24/7 its not really helping with all the traffic during the commute to get back there at a decent time.  

i was just hoping to maybe find something close to where my apartment was to keep riding and hanging out with them. but oh well i think i am just gonna keep them where they are they seem to enjoy it


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, one is $450, full care. Feeding twice day, turnout only summer, one indoor arena, all teenagers, tight stiff uncomfortable enviroment, all the horses are usually tense.. Stalls with runs. 

Two $90, but you provide feed, they feed. One has only one arena and the horses live in like quarter acre paddocks with other horses usually. Other has a private stall run, like 180 foot run, indoor/outdoor arena, 3 roundpens, no turnout either of them.

Other places I don't know the price of..


----------

